# text.asp



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Avec ce titre, ça va etre déplacé à coup sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 ( en fait c'est un piège pour les posteux des forums techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon voilà en fait c'est un jeu tout débile, je dis un mot et vous devez  
__"trouver la définition?"_ 
_non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, vous devez dire la suite.
__comment ça????_ 
_C'est tres simple schrmsnr
__QUOI?_ 
_ et je te réponds FEUR

quoi-feur, vous avez compris??? Bon moi je dis BIBI
(les approximations sont acceptés comme by-cyclette- omane.. enfin bon voilà je vous ai aidé là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

ca me rappelle quelque chose mais quoi ..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca me rappelle quelque choe mais quoi ..



ben voyons...


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Et qui gagne ?


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et qui gagne ?



hehe, Le Bar.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> hehe, Le Bar.


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et qui *gagne*   ?



pain


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> pain



"à la queu-leu-leu", le retour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pain &gt;&gt; beurre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> pain



ture


----------



## tomtom (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> pain


 ture de guerre

J'ai bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* zut, grillé, ça tombe bien: Pain grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> "à la queu-leu-leu", le retour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est un vrai retour !

Ya déjà des posts qui se croisent !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ture



grillé


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ture de guerre
> 
> J'ai bon



Ouais c'est ça


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *ture*



lupin


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un vrai retour !
> 
> Ya déjà des posts qui se croisent !



Record battu, dès la première page !!!

Modérateurs svp !!!


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> lu*pin*



ture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non lol

* beche *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> lupin



des landes


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> des *landes*



Rover


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Rover



de terre


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> de t*erre*



port


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> port



salut


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> salut



gubre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> gubre



telle


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

ment


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ment



teur


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

éka


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> éka


rateka


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rateka



membert


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> membert


rand


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rand



tanplan


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> tanplan


isphère


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> isphère



ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ailleur



euro


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euro



le o aurait suffi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> le o aurait suffi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neviève


----------



## Oizo (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> neviève



rdure


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> rdure



tif

_'lut_


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tif



aine


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> aine



é


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> é


pée


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

tomane (répondra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> tomane (répondra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dra

==&gt; perie


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> dra
> 
> ==&gt; pe*rie*



au lait


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> au lait



ticia


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ti*cia*



tique

_Un faible pour les prénoms féminin le jeune homme_


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> tique
> 
> _Un faible pour les prénoms féminin le jeune homme_



tac toe


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> tac *toe*



reau


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> reau



binet


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> bi*net*



toyage


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> toyage



itation


----------



## Lo1911 (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> i*tation*



au loup


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> loup



piotte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> piotte



ton


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ton



itruant.


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Tiens ? 1997!


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Un p'tit effort ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> au loup



Bon je dois préciser que ce n'est pas Lo qui a posté ce message, mais moi ...oui bon d'accord, me suis trompée, j'lui ai piqué son ordi et j'ai un p'tit peu oublié de changer le nom de membre, et emportée par l'euphorie...voili voilou...j'ai posté en son nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sorry j'le referai plus !


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

... et bientot j'aurais atteint ...


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

... un nouveau millénaire!


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Eh beh.
Ca commence à faire quand même.
Scusez cette incursion.
Vous pouvez continuer.


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> itru*ant.*



térieur


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon je dois préciser que ce n'est pas Lo qui a posté ce message, mais moi ...oui bon d'accord, me suis trompée, j'lui ai piqué son ordi et j'ai un p'tit peu oublié de changer le nom de membre, et emportée par l'euphorie...voili voilou...j'ai posté en son nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gasp !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imposteuse !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est pardonné


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon je dois préciser que ce n'est pas Lo qui a posté ce message, mais moi ...oui bon d'accord, me suis trompée, j'lui ai piqué son ordi et j'ai un p'tit peu oublié de changer le nom de membre, et emportée par l'euphorie...voili voilou...j'ai posté en son nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est maaaaaaaaal


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> téri*ur*



ticaire


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ticaire



athine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> athine



né


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> c'est maaaaaaaaal



j'ai pô fait eXprès !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> né


nuphar


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> nuphar



aon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> aon



irique


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> i*rique*



rak


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> rak



i


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *i*



gnare


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> gnare



tiens-moi


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

tié


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *tié*



deur


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> deur



eka


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> eka



raté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_on tourne en rond là, non?_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> eka



rateka


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rateka



raté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rat*eka*




tombe


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> eka



fka


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tombe



au


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> au



zone


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> zo*ne*



faste


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> faste



tine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> au



rnithorinque


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rnithorinque



grillée


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tine



ommable

grillée lorna


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> grillée




ouais !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ommable
> 
> grillée lorna



ssure


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ssure



ment


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ment



holé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> holé


agineux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> holé



tal  

shit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tal
> 
> shit



Grillé !


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Gril*lé* !



cher


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> agineux


veux rien sivoir


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> cher



cheur


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ch*eur*



ope


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ope



tit


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> t*it*



alie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> alie



n


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> n


ulle


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> n



onobstant


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ul*le*



Grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cture


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> cture



action


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> action


aire


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> aire



acteur


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> acteur



pille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> pille



eur


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> eur



opéen


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> opéen



ccoruptible


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ccorupti*ble*



ssure


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ssure



té


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> té



méraire


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> méraire



airelles


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> air*elle[/]s
> 
> *


*

éphant *


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> éphant



asmagorique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> asmagorique



relle


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> relle


nt


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> nt



ifs


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> if*s*



ignature


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ignatu*re*



voir


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vo*ir*



responsabilité


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> responsabili*té*



léchargement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> léchargemen*t*



aratata


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> arata*ta*



verne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ver*ne*



ant


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ant



érieur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> érie*ur*



gence


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> g*ence*



ns


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ns



irop


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> irop



éra


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> éra



t des villes


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t des vil*les*



ter


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ter



plein


----------



## Oizo (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ple*in*



tuitif


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> tui*tif*



osi


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> o*si*



tuation


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> tuat*ion*



ique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> i*que*



notte


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> not*te*



nancier


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> nan*cier*



ge


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ge



yser


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ser



vir

je me susi fait grille


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> y*ser*



vice


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> vir



us


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> us



tensil


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tensil



ence


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ence



rcler


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> rcl*er*



got


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> g*ot*



ez-moi d'un doute : encore un jeu idiot ?


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ez-moi d'un doute : encore un jeu idi*ot* ?



arcie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ar*cie*



l


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l



argesse


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> arges*se*



ction


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ct*ion*



iser


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> i*ser*



vir


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> vir



al


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> al



titude


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> titu*de*



bat


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bat



ifoler


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ifol*er*



reur


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> re*ur*



gence


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> gen*ce*



rner


----------



## molgow (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> r*ner*



veux


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Ah ben c'est malin, va trouver une suite à ça....


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> veu*x*



énon


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> énon



cé


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> cé



tacé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> ta*cé*



t assez


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t asse*z*



zygomatiques


----------



## molgow (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est malin, va trouver une suite à ça....



Je sais, c'était exprès


----------



## molgow (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> zygomati*ques*



*tion*


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> t*ion*



iser


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ti*on*



en veut encore ?


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *ion*



isation

_Comment ne pas tourner en rond..._


----------



## dude (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> isation
> 
> _Comment ne pas tourner en r*ond*..._



uler


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ul*er*



ucague

_si si ça existe ..._


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> uca*gue*



rre


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> r*re*



tour


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> tour



billon


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bil*lon*



gitude


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> gitu*de*



sastre


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> s*astre*



indre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ind*re*



vivre


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> viv*re*



commencer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> commen*cer*



titude


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> titu*de*



doubler


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> doubl*er*



rer


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> r*er*



einter


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> eint*er*



oter


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> o*ter*



tre


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *tre*


vise


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> vi*se*



rénité


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> rén *ité*



ration


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ration



nement


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ne *ment*



onnière


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> onniè*re*



niflant


----------



## Oizo (28 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nifl*ant*



érieur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> érie*ur*



ticaire


----------



## Oizo (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ticai*re*



démarrer


----------

